
NASA Has Found a Weird, Unexplained Boundary in Interstellar Space - elsewhen
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/d3a987/nasa-has-found-a-weird-unexplained-boundary-in-interstellar-space
======
cellular
Hmm, it seems like the heliopause isn't uniform so the cmb isn't uniform
around a perfect sphere so voy1 and voy2 crossed at different points. I mean,
just looking at the sun spots you can see variations that surely propagate
through space to make a non-uniform heliopause.

You guys might like a video I made, "the physical reason time slows at the
speed of light". It explains the time dilation in a way I've never seen
before, but is very intuitive. Once you hear it you may think it's obvious,
and wonder why no-one has explained it like this before! I'm
"TheRainHarvester" on YouTube.

